# Auftragsangebot: Suche erfahrenen Busch-free@home System Elektriker/Techniker/Programmierer



## DennisBerger (21 Dezember 2022)

Hallo,
ein Freund von mir hat ein free@Home System von Busch Jäger bei sich im Einfamilienhaus umsetzen lassen,
leider funktioniert in dem Haus nicht immer alles so wie es sein sollte, das heisst manchmal schalten sich falsche Lampen beim Tastendruck ein oder gehen nicht mehr aus oder wenn Bewegungsmelder Außenlampen einschaltet, gehen die erst wieder aus, wenn man das Licht für die Teichpumpe ausschaltet usw. Irgendwie scheint da ein Fehler in der Ansteuerung/Programmierung zu sein oder Netzteile zu wenig / zu schwach oder .... oder...

Deshalb suche ich jemand  freeHome Erfahrenes, der gegen Bezahlung mit Rechnung  sich die Anlage anschaut und  die bestehenden Fehler abstellen kann.

Das ganze wäre in der Nähe von Heilbronn (Baden Württemberg)
Verbautes System: Busch Jäger

Kontaktaufnahme mit mir bitte per PN.

danke schon mal

Foto vom Verteiler im Technikraum:


----------



## GLT (22 Dezember 2022)

Das ist kein KNX, sondern free@home - zur Info


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Das ist kein KNX, sondern free@home - zur Info


Ja, das ist ein FreeHome System, programmierbar über das Webinterface.


----------



## DennisBerger (22 Dezember 2022)

okay danke euch beiden,  kenn mich knx und auch freehome nicht aus, hatte die Info und foto  vom Freund.
ist free@home vom prinzip so was wie HomematicIP wired?

dann ändere ich mal die ausschreibung oben ab

also vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden, der sich damit auskennt und Zeit und Lust auf den Auftrag hat.
dann bitte bei mir melden.
danke


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> ist free@home vom prinzip so was wie HomematicIP wired?


Ich kenne Homematic nicht. Ich habe selber zu Hause ein FreeHome System. Verkabelt ist alles über ein Zweidraht Datenkabel ( Spannungsversorgung 30V + Datentransfer über die 2 Drähte ).

Die Programmierung über das Webinterface ist jetzt kein Hexenwerk ( wenn sich der damalige Programmierer bemüht hat ).
Wichtig wäre, ob dir die MAC Adressen der Teilnehmer bekannt sind ( ich weiß nicht ob die in dem System auch MAC heißen, ich sage es einfach mal so ) und vor allem, ob euch die Zugangsdaten für das Free@Home System bekannt sind ( also IP-Adresse + Passwort ).

Weil:


> Um dieses Szenario möglichst einfach abzufangen, muss der Benutzer sicherstellen, dass das Passwort für den Benutzer „Installation“ verfügbar und an einem sicheren Ort aufbewahrt ist. Wenn Ihr Passwort verloren gegangen ist, kann der „Installation“-Benutzer in der Benutzeroberfläche zu „Einstellungen -> Benutzer“ wechseln und des benötigte Passwort zurücksetzen. Stellen Sie außerdem sicher, dass nach der ersten Inbetriebnahme eine Datensicherung exportiert und auf Ihrem Computer oder einem Datenträger abgelegt wird, um die Handhabung zu erleichtern.
> 
> *Wenn sowohl das Passwort für den Benutzer „Konfiguration“ als auch für den Benutzer „Installation“ verloren geht, ist ein Master-Reset erforderlich, um wieder Zugriff auf das System zu erhalten. Alle Daten gehen verloren.*


Quelle


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

Ging es denn überhaupt schon mal ( dauerhaft ) und jetzt treten auf einmal Probleme auf oder ging es noch nie?
Habt ihr mal die Spannungsversorgung geprüft? Also am Busch Jäger 30V Netzteil, wie viel Spannung dort anliegt?


----------



## DennisBerger (22 Dezember 2022)

danke für deine hilfe,  hab die zeit auch etwas genutzt um mich mal schnell auf youtube und bei busch jäger kurz nen Überblick zu schaffen.

wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat er mehrere Spannungsversorgungen.

passwort und login daten sind vorhanden, aber sonst fehlt die doku, also welcher schalter welche ID nummer hat oder welcher schaltaktor (siehe foto oben) zu welchem Gerät gehört.
auch weiss ich nicht ob er nur schalter und dann zentral die aktoren in der Verteilung hat oder eine Mischung mit schalter/aktor kombination.


der fehler mit dem Bewegungsmelder und Außenbeleuchtung ist neu, andere Fehler passieren scheinbar sporadisch. ich werde da nochmal nachfragen und aufschreiben lassen was nicht geht.

Spannung werde ich mal nachprüfen.


bei knx darf man ja keine Ringleitung legen, da sonst telegramme an die aktoren verloren gehen können.
ist das bei freehome auch so? hab darüber nichts gefunden auf die schnelle.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

Ich weiß es jetzt nicht sicher aber ich meine man darf keinen Ring aufbauen. Das ist aber sicherlich im Aufbauhandbuch dokumentiert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> ber sonst fehlt die doku, also welcher schalter welche ID nummer hat oder welcher schaltaktor (siehe foto oben) zu welchem Gerät gehört.


Das ist schon mal nicht so schön. Busch Jäger liefert da extra einen Klebebogen mit, für den Verteilerschrank und bei jedem Teilnehmer ist, wenn er neu war ein Adressaufkleber dabei welchen man dann auf den Klebebogen klebt und dann beschriftet.


----------



## DennisBerger (22 Dezember 2022)

Leider ja, das typische wie so oft ,
fertig installiert, kurz getestet, das wars-- 
doku wird nachgereicht... was nie passiert...

zumindest sind die login daten vorhanden.


----------



## DennisBerger (22 Dezember 2022)

@DeltaMikeAir wenn ich das projekt über die weboberfläche sichere, kann man das dann jemandem schicken, der es sich anschaut und gg. auf Fehler überprüft?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> kann man das dann jemandem schicken, der es sich anschaut und gg. auf Fehler überprüft?


Vergiss es, so wirst du keinen Fehler finden. Außerdem kann man die Sicherungsdatei nicht auf einem Rechner öffnen sondern man müsste sie in ein Busch Jäger System laden und dann kommen da hunderte Fehler weil der Aufbau und die MAC ja nicht passen..... Also sinnlos.

Da muss man schon vor Ort schauen. Du ( oder jemand anderer ) könnte aber zumindenstens mal schauen, ob man irgendwelche Fehler im Diagnosespeicher auslesen kann.


----------



## DennisBerger (22 Dezember 2022)

okay das hab ich mir fast gedacht,
dann hoffe ich, dass jemand sich bei mir meldet für den Auftrag.

diagnosespeicher:
ich kann also wie bei siemens einen diagnose speicher aufrufen? das könnte ich ja mal probieren.
laptop hab ich ja,


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> ich kann also wie bei siemens einen diagnose speicher aufrufen? das könnte ich ja mal probieren.


Du stellst dein Notebook auf eine IP-Adresse im Kreis des Busch Jäger Systems ein ( inkl. Subnetzmaske ).
Dann verbindest du dein Laptop mit dem Busch Jäger System über ein Netzwerkkabel.
Dann rufst du im Browser die IP des Busch Jäger System auf.
Dann fragt er dich nach dem Passwort ( ggf. auch nach einem Namen ).
Dann kann man da irgendwo in die Fehlerhistorie reinschauen. Ich kann jetzt keinen Screenshot machen.


----------



## DennisBerger (22 Dezember 2022)

okay ich denke das bekomm ich hin, hört sich ja an wie bei vielen anderen websystem auch.
danke schon mal.

es darf sich aber gern weiterhin jemand für den auftrag melden. s.o.


----------



## GLT (22 Dezember 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat er mehrere Spannungsversorgungen.


Bei mehreren Spannungsversorgungen sollte man hellhörig sein - sowas birgt für den Betrieb Risiken (wenn auch im nackt@zuhause-Handbuch mehrere SV erwähnt werden)


DennisBerger schrieb:


> bei knx darf man ja keine Ringleitung legen, da sonst telegramme an die aktoren verloren gehen können.
> ist das bei freehome auch so? hab darüber nichts gefunden auf die schnelle.


free@home basiert grundsätzlich auf KNX-Technik - unterliegt also auch den gleichen grundsätzlichen techn. Regeln für Verkabelung (Längen/Ausdehnung/Abstände), Topologie-Struktur (Linie, Baum, gemischt - KEIN RING) Spannungsversorgung usw. 

Mehrere Busspannungsversorgungen dürfen bei KNX nicht nebeneinander in der Verteilung plaziert werden, es gälte ein Mindestleitungsabstand - dies vermeidet man u. setzt im Systemschwerpunkt ggfs. ein stärkeres NT - so eines würde auch bei n@h gehen.

Zurück zur "Fehlerbeschreibung"
Für mich sieht das Ganze vorerst mal nach Programmierfehler aus - wer schafft wann wem was an.
Durch die Art der "Programmierung" kann es da schnell mal zu falschen Gruppenbildungen kommen u. so übersichtlich, wie bei einer echten KNX-Anlage, ist dieses Webgemurkse eben leider nicht. Also mal akribisch die einzelnen Funkionen prüfen, welche Teilnehmer da tatsächlich zusammenarbeiten sollen bzw. projektiert wurden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Mehrere Busspannungsversorgungen dürfen bei KNX nicht nebeneinander in der Verteilung plaziert werden, es gälte ein Mindestleitungsabstand


Ich kenne die Verlegung der Buskabel nicht aber mich hat es auch schon gewundert, dass er zwei Netzteile in der Unterverteilung hat ( siehe Foto ).


----------



## GLT (22 Dezember 2022)

Das Systemhandbuch besagt, dass man bei mehr als 64Geräten eine zusätzliche Spannungsversorgung empfohlen wird - hier ist die "Doku" techn. ungenau, was zu Problemen führen kann. Wenn der Errichter KNX-Anlagen gewöhnt ist, fällt im das auf, wenn aber einer mal nur kurz Hartz4-KNX macht, baut er das u.U. ohne nachzudenken so auf.
Aber solche Fehler enthielten auch die offiziellen Schulungsunterlagen für Instabus/EIB/KNX 

Ich versteh aber nicht, wie man einem Kunden solch propritären Müll (f@h, enet etc.) verkaufen kann - das Zeug ist überteuert, keineswegs eine günstige Alternative zu KNX u. die Zukunftssicherheit eigentlich nicht gegeben - hat der Hersteller keine Lust mehr, kann alles in die Tonne.
Da kann ich ja auch gleich Grabbeltisch-Automation verkaufen - die ist wenigstens tatsächlich billiger.


----------



## DennisBerger (23 Dezember 2022)

ohje, das geb ich besser meinem Freund nicht so weiter, der ist sowieso schon angefressen auf den Installateur,
ja teuer war es, sehr teuer.. aber Busch Jäger ist ja jetzt auch keine kleine Firma... hoffe die stampfen das system nicht ein

Ringleitung: ich hoffe, dass hat er der Installateur nicht gemacht, kann man jetzt  auch schlecht nachprüfen oder?

mir wurde gesagt, er hatte vor dem projekt nicht so viel ahnung davon und hat extra nen Wochenendkurs angeblich vorher besucht. 


> Wenn der Errichter KNX-Anlagen gewöhnt ist, fällt im das auf, wenn aber einer mal nur kurz Hartz4-KNX macht, baut er das u.U. ohne nachzudenken so auf.


ja, die Beschreibung könnte passen.. leider.. 🙈


Wegen der Spannungsversorgung:
nach Anleitung hat er es also richtig gemacht mit den 2 stück? aber es kann probleme geben?
sind die 2 im Verteiler weit genug auseiander? siehe foto oben.

was würdet ihr denn als Alternative vorschlagen? ein größeres Netzteil und wenn ja welches?

Programmierfehler wäre mir ehrlich gesagt am liebsten, ich hoffe, dass man bei dem ganzen Projekt noch durchblickt, eine Doku gibt es anscheinend nicht.

wie würde denn bei euch eine Doku aussehen? dass ich das mal meinem Kumpel und seiner Frau zeigen kann


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> kann man jetzt auch schlecht nachprüfen oder?


Schwierig, ganz ganz schwierig.


DennisBerger schrieb:


> was würdet ihr denn als Alternative vorschlagen? ein größeres Netzteil und wenn ja welches?


Wir können eigentlich nichts vorschlagen da bis jetzt ja nicht mal bekannt ist, was das Problem ist ( Programmierfehler, Busfehler, Stromversorgungsprobleme, Wasser in einer Außendose............... ) Keine Dokumentation.....

Schwierige Situation.


----------



## oliver.tonn (23 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Schwierig, ganz ganz schwierig.


Ich kenne leider kein Home Automation System, aber müsste bei einem Ring, wenn er die Datenleitung irgendwo auftrennt nicht die Kommunikation trotzdem weiterlaufen und er hätte die Antwort?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> aber müsste bei einem Ring, wenn er die Datenleitung irgendwo auftrennt nicht die Kommunikation trotzdem weiterlaufen und er hätte die Antwort?


Das kann man nicht so einfach sagen. Man kann ja bei KNX/Free@Home Stichleitungen legen. D.h. ein Ring könnte an einer Stelle vorhanden sein, die man nicht so leicht findet ( versteckt in irgendeiner Dose ).....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Dezember 2022)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, fühle ich mich als strikter
Gegner der Home-Automatisierung bestätig.
Sehr viel von den Zeug benötigt man nicht, wenn 
man sein Geld in den Ofen steckt, wird wenigstens 
das Haus noch warm.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese, fühle ich mich als strikter
> Gegner der Home-Automatisierung bestätig.


So geht es mir mittlerweile auch. Ich habe ja eine Home Automatisierung aber es war von Anfang an so, dass ich die "Vorzüge" nie nutze.
Also Comfortschaltungen, Szenen, automatische Beschattungen..... Also wirklich nie. Ich schalte das Licht ein und aus => fertig.
Das einzigste was ich öfters nutze, ist das Kamerasystem so dass ich sehe wer so da war.

Noch mal einbauen würde ich es mir nicht ( nicht dieses und auch kein anderes System ).


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> So geht es mir mittlerweile auch. Ich habe ja eine Home Automatisierung aber es war von Anfang an so, dass ich die "Vorzüge" nie nutze.
> Also Comfortschaltungen, Szenen, automatische Beschattungen..... Also wirklich nie. Ich schalte das Licht ein und aus => fertig.
> Das einzigste was ich öfters nutze, ist das Kamerasystem so dass ich sehe wer so da war.
> 
> Noch mal einbauen würde ich es mir nicht ( nicht dieses und auch kein anderes System ).



Ich würde dafür jederzeit wieder Homeautomation einbauen.
Heute eben keine SPS mehr sondern ein KNX-System.
Gerade Komfortschaltungen, Timer, Zentral-Aus, Rollo-Steuerung empfinde ich als angenehm.
Was ich im Laufe der Jahre festgestellt habe, ist dass offene Standards und Schnittstellen extrem wichtig sind.
Ganz simples Beispiel: Klingel an der Gartentür
Die Klingel geht erstmal ganz klassisch auf nen Gong und parallel dazu auf nen SPS-Eingang.
Bin ich im Keller am Basteln, dann höre ich den Gong nicht.
Also Klingelsignal über ioBroker an meine Sonos weitergeleitet.
Die Dinger sind bei mir im ganzen Haus verteilt, also Problem im Haus gelöst.
Festnetztelefon ist ein ähnliches Thema. Hier wird die Anrufmeldung von der Fritzbox an die Sonos weitergeleitet.
Oder Beispiel Heizung:
Wir haben noch überall normale Heizkörper. Ich bin schlichtweg zu faul jeden Abend die Heizkörper von Hand runterzudrehen.
Also hab ich schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren elektronische Heizkörperthermostat. Spart Energie und löst mein Faulheitsproblem.
Mittlerweile sind die Teile vernetzt. Ist praktisch, wenn man übers Wochenende weg ist oder in Urlaub fährt.

Natürlich ist das alles überwiegend Männerspielzeug. Schlage ich über die Stränge, dann holt mich meine Frau wieder ganz schnell auf den Boden zurück.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Dezember 2022)

Alleine das Problem mit der Klingel,
warum willst du gestört werden wenn
du im Keller am basteln bist?

Dann die Rollos und Heizkörper, wann
hast du zum letzten Mal auf der Waage
gestanden?
Bewegung schadet nicht!

Zu guter letzt, deine Frau hat schon recht


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Was ich im Laufe der Jahre festgestellt habe, ist dass offene Standards und Schnittstellen extrem wichtig sind.


Ich glaube bei mir ist es vor allem so, ich will mich nach Feierabend nicht mehr mir Schnittstellen und offenen Standards beschäftigen. Ich brauche nur Licht. Die Temperaturregler der FBH fasse ich nie an. Rollos zentral kann ich auch => noch nie gebraucht.

Aber so gehen halt Meinungen und Interessen auseinander und das ist ja auch gut so.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Alleine das Problem mit der Klingel,
> warum willst du gestört werden wenn
> du im Keller am basteln bist?


Weil evtl. mein Nachbar vor der Tür steht und sagt, dass ich zum Grillen rüberkommen soll


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zu guter letzt, deine Frau hat schon recht



Da würde sie dir 100% zustimmen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Festnetztelefon ist ein ähnliches Thema. Hier wird die Anrufmeldung von der Fritzbox an die Sonos weitergeleitet.


Das wäre das erste was bei mir rausfliegen würde.


Blockmove schrieb:


> Also Klingelsignal über ioBroker an meine Sonos weitergeleitet.


Das genauso. Ich bin auch mal froh wenn ich ungestört bin.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Weil evtl. mein Nachbar vor der Tür steht und sagt, dass ich zum Grillen rüberkommen soll


Denk an die Waage!


----------



## DennisBerger (23 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese, fühle ich mich als strikter
> Gegner der Home-Automatisierung bestätig.
> Sehr viel von den Zeug benötigt man nicht, wenn
> man sein Geld in den Ofen steckt, wird wenigstens
> das Haus noch warm.


Problem ist wirklich, dass sich hinterher kaum noch jemand auskennt damit und man leider auch nicht jeden Elektriker damit beauftragen kann und fehlersuche echt schwer ist (siehe Ringleitung oder Versorgungsspannung oben).
Auch wenn das System eingestellt wird und eventuell andere Systeme (warum auch immer) nicht kompatibel sind, kann man alles rausschmeissen (Schalter, Aktoren in der Verteilung usw).
Abgesehen davon von den ganzen Mehrkosten die so ein System hat.... so kostet die Busch Jäger cloud(?) laut meinem Kumpel 2,99€/Monat damit sie auf das System per Smartphone zugreifen können.

Hab schon mehrfach bei anderen gelesen und gehört, dass sie nicht mehr das ganze Haus "smart" machen würden, wenn dann nur teilbereiche, auch weil sich ein laie wie zb Kinder oder Frau nicht damit auskennen und es zu Problemen führte als zb Heizung nicht ging, Türen nicht aufgehen wegen Fingerabdruckscanner... usw.. vor allem wenn derjenige fehlt, der damals alles eingebaut hat (oftmals ja der Hausherr auf eigene Faust als Hobby)
einen Schalter oder Heizungsregler kann jeder bedienen und ist auch einfach auszutauschen / nachzuprüfen durch fast jeden Handwerker

fakt ist, bisher hat sich niemand bei mir gemeldet, der Interesse hat den Auftrag anzunehmen, vielleicht das falsche Forum, es zeigt aber auch wie schwer es ist, jemanden zu finden, der sich damit auskennt und es beruflich macht.

werde mich mal in einem gebäudeautomatisierungsforum anmelden, habt ihr nen tipp für mich wo?

Parallel trotzdem mal auf eigene Faust bis dahin den Fehler suchen..aber ich hab leider auch privat genug zu tun als jetzt tagelange bei meinem Kumpel das Prg zu studieren und das system kennenzulernen.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Denk an die Waage!



Während Michael und Du Klingeln und Festnetz ignoriert, gehe ich vom Keller bis zur Gartentür.
Anschließend weitere 50m bis zu Nachbars Grill. Also da sind schon genügend Kalorien weg


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Während Michael und Du Klingeln und Festnetz ignoriert, *gehe ich vom Keller*


Ich bin fast nie im Keller. Du öfter? 😂 Festnetztelefon liegt schon seit Jahren neben der Ladeschale. Ich weiß gar nicht ob das noch geht.

Meine Nachbarn kommen an den Gartenzaun, die klingeln nie.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Dezember 2022)

Zur Ergänzung, ich habe keinen Keller.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2022)

Wenn mal jemand klingelt, dann stehe ich schon an der Tür.


----------



## Elektriko (23 Dezember 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ein Freund von mir hat ein free@Home System von Busch Jäger bei sich im Einfamilienhaus umsetzen lassen,
> leider funktioniert in dem Haus nicht immer alles so wie es sein sollte, das heisst manchmal schalten sich falsche Lampen beim Tastendruck ein oder gehen nicht mehr aus oder wenn Bewegungsmelder Außenlampen einschaltet, gehen die erst wieder aus, wenn man das Licht für die Teichpumpe ausschaltet usw. Irgendwie scheint da ein Fehler in der Ansteuerung/Programmierung zu sein oder Netzteile zu wenig / zu schwach oder .... oder...
> 
> ...



Und was sagt der ursprüngliche Installateur bzw Firma?


----------



## DennisBerger (23 Dezember 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Und was sagt der ursprüngliche Installateur bzw Firma?


der war seit Monaten mehrmals da, wenn er mal kam trotz termin, fehler nie behoben, dokumenation auch keine gemacht.
das vertrauen in seine Kenntnisse und die Geduld meines Kumpels und seiner Frau ist leider aufgebraucht, verständlich wenn mal das dies nicht geht und man andauernd vertröstet wird oder gar nicht erscheint und Fehler nicht behoben.
Eventuell hat er sich bei dem projekt damals einfach übernommen, anstatt zu sagen "kann ich nicht", war scheinbar auch für ihn Neuland und hat dann vorher anscheinend extra nen Kurs belegt bei BJ bzw über das System . Ist zwar lobenswert mit dem Kurs, aber jeder weiss, dass ein Kurs alleine nicht alles ist.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2022)

So um mal wieder ontopic zu werden.
Ich hab mir gerade das System mal etwas angeschaut.
So wie du es schilderst, dürfte der Fehler irgendwo im Systemaufbau / Verkabelung liegen.
Um hier einigermassen zielgerichtet Fehler zu suchen, brauchst du ne Doku.
Welcher Sensor, welcher Aktor mit welcher Adresse sitzt wo?
Also in jedem Raum und Online schauen, was man alles findet.
Nebenbei versuchen die Verkabelung nach zu vollziehen.
Also Verteilung auf und schauen wo die Busleitungen hingehen.
In den Räumen dann auch die Verkabelung aufnehmen.
Eventuell hat man Glück und entdeckt schon zufällig dabei eine schlechte Verbindung oder einen Fehler
Hat man einen Überblick über das System, dann kann man bestimmte Segmente / Räumen abhängen und versuchen den Fehler einzugrenzen.
Sowas kann man auch machen, wenn man kein System-Spezialist ist.
Mit Doku kann man dann einen Spezialisten beauftragen. So wird es auch (wahrscheinlich) bezahlbar.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> werde mich mal in einem gebäudeautomatisierungsforum anmelden, habt ihr nen tipp für mich wo?



Busch Jaeger hat selbst ein Forum:
https://community.busch-jaeger.de/


----------



## rlw (23 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Busch Jaeger hat selbst ein Forum:
> https://community.busch-jaeger.de/


Ich sehe da auf der Startseite gleich den Begriff "Firmware Update". Vielleicht ist es ja auch wie bei Siemens, nach dem FW-Update
sind alle Probleme verschwunden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nebenbei versuchen die Verkabelung nach zu vollziehen


Na viel Spaß...



Blockmove schrieb:


> Hat man einen Überblick über das System, dann kann man bestimmte Segmente / Räumen abhängen und versuchen den Fehler einzugrenzen


Das wäre ein guten Ansatz.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Dezember 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Ich sehe da auf der Startseite gleich den Begriff "Firmware Update". Vielleicht ist es ja auch wie bei Siemens, nach dem FW-Update
> sind alle Probleme verschwunden.


Glaube ich eher nicht aber versuchen kann man es ja. Das geht auch relativ einfach, dauert halt etwas ( es gibt Updates für alle Teilnehmer.... ).


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Na viel Spaß...


Wenn nicht zuviel in irgendwelchen Dosen in den Räumen steckt, dann geht das schon.


----------



## GLT (24 Dezember 2022)

Gibt es inzwischen ein Update hinsichtlich Zugriff auf den Access-Point?
Mal nachgesehen, wieviele Teilnehmer da angelegt wurden bzw. im System vorhanden sein sollen?
Wurde schon testweise das 2. NT abgezogen?


----------



## DennisBerger (24 Dezember 2022)

hi  @GLT
leider noch nicht, vor Weihnachten ist wie bei vielen Familien ein wenig Stress angesagt, wollte dann auch das system nicht anfassen vor den Feiertagen.
Werde nächste Woche mal vorbei schauen und versuchen mich ins webinterface einzuloggen.
Gibt es dort eine Übersicht wieviele Teilnehmer aktiv eingebunden sind?
Kann ich das 2. NT einfach abziehen?


Busleiting nachschauen und jeden Schalter aufmachen möchte ich erstmal komplett vermeiden. vor allem weil ich nicht weiß was in den Dosen so alles verdrahtet wurde und die ja zudem verputzt sind.
glaube ist verständlich.


Danke für Tipps und wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten!
🎁🎄🎅


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Dezember 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> Gibt es dort eine Übersicht wieviele Teilnehmer aktiv eingebunden sind?


Ja, das kann man sehen.


DennisBerger schrieb:


> glaube ist verständlich.


Auf jeden Fall verständlich. Bedenke auch, es ist ja dein Freund und wenn danach noch weniger geht, das kann die Freundschaft strapazieren...

Für mich wäre es der erste Schritt, mal in den Diagnosespeicher zu schauen

Dir auch frohe Weihnachten


----------



## dekuika (24 Dezember 2022)

Ich kenne das System nicht. Kann man vom aktuellen Ausbau eine Sicherungskopie (Backup) erstellen?


----------



## DennisBerger (24 Dezember 2022)

danke, dann schau ich mal nach und mach ggf. screenshots, vielleicht seht ihr ja was.

und ja, bin da vorsichtig, ich kenne das system ja nicht und jeder weiss vom programmieren her, dass eine harmlose Änderung hier eine ungewollte reaktion "dort" im system hervorrufen kann, bringt ja nichts, wenn ich da etwas ändere und hinterher gar nichts geht oder noch weniger.
das kann tatsächlich die freundschaft strapazieren wenn hinterher  mehr/neue Fehler passieren.. oder meine freizeit verringern 

bzw heisst ja oft "nachdem der programmierer / elektriker da war geht die anlage nicht mehr richtig" obwohl man null gemacht hat und nur Laptop angeschlossen hatte..
das kennt sicherlich jeder von uns


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Dezember 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich kenne das System nicht. Kann man vom aktuellen Ausbau eine Sicherungskopie (Backup) erstellen?


Ja, wenn man mit auf den Access Point die per PC die Weboberfläche öffnet, dann kann man ein Komplettbackup machen. Dieses wird dann im Browser als Download runtergeladen.



DennisBerger schrieb:


> danke, dann schau ich mal nach und mach ggf. screenshots, vielleicht seht ihr ja was.


Die größte Hürde könnte es u.U. sein, auf die Weboberfläche zu kommen. Ich hatte da auch etwas zu kämpfen ( mit meinem W7 Notebook ).
Mit meinem W10 Notebook habe ich es gestern mal probiert und habe nach 15 Minuten aufgegeben.... Die Handbücher sind da auch etwas spärlich. Bei meinem W7 Rechner musste ich immer die zweite Netzwerkschnittstelle deaktivieren, damit ich über die erste drauf komme, bei meinem neuen Laptop weiß ich noch nicht so genau, warum es nicht geht. Vermutlich irgendwelche Sicherheitseinstellungen.....


----------



## DennisBerger (24 Dezember 2022)

okay, das wird ja dann spannend


----------



## Elektriko (24 Dezember 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> bzw heisst ja oft "nachdem der programmierer / elektriker da war geht die anlage nicht mehr richtig" obwohl man null gemacht hat und nur Laptop angeschlossen hatte..
> das kennt sicherlich jeder von uns



Ich helfe meine Freunde, Bekannten auch sehr gerne, aber manchmal ist noch schlimmer als beruflich,.man verdient nicht und fühlt sich trotzdem verantwortlich.... Und nach ein Mal, man ist danach für immer "verbunden".... Vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben, aber manchmal nicht....


----------



## GLT (24 Dezember 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> Kann ich das 2. NT einfach abziehen?


Das ist nur ein schwarz-rote Steckklemme (KNX-Klemme) - da muss man nicht mit Werkzeug ran oder so.
Wenn beide NT direkt miteinander verbunden sind - würde ich das auf alle Fälle mal probieren.
Bei "echtem" KNX ist es durchaus machbar mehr als 64 Geräte mit einem 640er NT zu betreiben - kommt auf die Stromaufnahme der Geräte u. Buslast an, ansonsten gibt es nicht umsonst stärkere NTs für KNX - eine Parallelschaltung 2er NTs ist aufgrund der integrierten Drosseln keine ratsame Alternative (ABB z.B. tätigt zwar die Aussage es wäre kein Problem, rät aber zum Einsatz von einem NT)

Topologiefehler in Form eines Ringes sieht man bei KNX z.B. bei IBN recht schnell, da sich z.B. mehr als 1 Gerät im Prg-Modus meldet - sowas kommt in grossen Anlagen mit mehreren Linien in einem Schrank gerne mal vor - im EFH-Bereich nur dann, wenn man der Empfehlung des "offenen Ringes" gefolgt ist u. dann die Brücke im Verteiler steckt (Ring schliesst).


----------

